# Leman Russ... Chaos



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a theory, Leman Russ is in the Eye of Terror right? Well what if he turned to Chaos and Wolf Time is when he will come back to his Legion and attempt to destroy the Emperor... 

I know Space Wolf players will eat me for this slant on their Primarch but I thinks it's a good theory that actually makes a great deal of sense.

Feel free to add criticism, and or arguments... I always enjoy a good argument. :wink:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

NoiseMarine said:


> I have a theory, Leman Russ is in the Eye of Terror right? Well what if he turned to Chaos and Wolf Time is when he will come back to his Legion and attempt to destroy the Emperor...
> 
> I know Space Wolf players will eat me for this slant on their Primarch but I thinks it's a good theory that actually makes a great deal of sense.
> 
> Feel free to add criticism, and or arguments... I always enjoy a good argument. :wink:


Key word is "he was last seen" near the eye of terror for all we know the drunk is sitting behind the golden throne with a keg or 5. The only one the Imperium has left to worry about from inside is Lion El'Johnson!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

tis a good thought tbh! maybe he might have done the same thing as the soul drinkers!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Its a good idea but in my opinion he is dead reason for this is- They found his armour on a Chaos world now i cant see Russ agreeing too take off his armour for a bunch of CSM who he set out too destroy either that or he is running around the EOT naked:shok:


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Its a good idea but in my opinion he is dead reason for this is- They found his armour on a Chaos world now i cant see Russ agreeing too take off his armour for a bunch of CSM who he set out too destroy either that or he is running around the EOT naked:shok:


Knowing Russ he took the armor off to taunt the marines and in a drunken stupor forgot to put it back on lol

I don't think he would fall to chaos because the 13th company that went with him was found and although they were mutated they didn't fall to chaos, and if normal marines could resist the call but still mutate it's not entirely outrageous to believe he's mutated but not evil. 

The theory about him getting hammered behind the golden throne is sound as well.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

i second the poster above.

If a single great company can survive untainted in the EOT even with extreme mutation - then their primarch whoes gene seed they possess would not have fallen.

Infact, of all the primarches, Russ, Dorn and Guilliman were the least likely to ever fall - they were all far too loyal. (come on, hes a wolf - mans best friend and all that - hes the architype of a loyal companion)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

You all forgot to Mention he will come back to bitch slap Lion El'Johnson back to the stone age.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish i was russ, i hate that lion dude. Drunk behind the throne makes sense, but Russ can and never will fall to chaos and as Madiel said, dog is mans best friend!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, but he's a drunken lunatic Viking.

Reeeeeeeallly easy to see him landing Khorne's lap if he stays in there killing long enough.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

According to the codex, Lion wooped Russ' ass, just sayin knocked him out cold. Not backin the lion, looks like he is a traitor and all but still... wooped the puppies ass...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*activates flamer* Burn the heretic!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Mmmm both sides are good point but I don’t see him falling I se him at the bottom of the throne of skulls but ass naked daring khorne to come and play lol (take tat what ever why you want)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

inqusitor_me said:


> Mmmm both sides are good point but I don’t see him falling I se him at the bottom of the throne of skulls but ass naked daring khorne to come and play lol (take tat what ever why you want)


LOL!!!!!!! Khorne likes big naked angry marines!


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I can see Leman locked in battle on a daemon world totally lost to the wulfen. As long as they kept him fighting he wouldn't be able to break free.

I've always had the belief that Russ only started out a fight in full battle gear. That is what the Wolf Guard was for! To chase him around and pick up the pieces as he tore them off.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

A truly fascinating thought I just had; As revenge for the burning of Prospero, Magnus has had Russ under lock and key for all these years. To be TRULY evil, Magnus allows Russ to watch what's going on outside of the Eye, and is powerless to do anything about it...


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

Den, i like that idea, alot, but i don't think Magnus would waste a chance to kill Russ if he had it, he doesn't exactly seem the type to beat around the bush


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

He could even be dead! :good: 



Sanguine1 said:


> I don't think he would fall to chaos because the 13th company that went with him was found and although they were mutated they didn't fall to chaos, and if normal marines could resist the call but still mutate it's not entirely outrageous to believe he's mutated but not evil.


Thats like saying Space Marines resisted the call of Chaos during the heresy, but still other Primarchs fell to Chaos. 

Its a plausable argument that Russ has fallen to Chaos, even if the 13th Company didnt.



Medic Marine said:


> Not backin the lion, looks like he is a traitor and all but still...


Dont wanna drag this off topic too much! But if anything Fallen Angels confirms he was loyal to the Imperium. (Just betrayed Caliban).

He was arrogant and reckless and in his desperation to supplant Horus as Warmaster he ended up giving the traitors 6 Super-weapons!

He also seems to be a crap judge of character!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Key word is "he was last seen" near the eye of terror for all we know the drunk is sitting behind the golden throne with a keg or 5. The only one the Imperium has left to worry about from inside is Lion El'Johnson!


Why? The Imperium won't be running out of spare pillows anytime soon.



Witch King of Angmar said:


> LOL!!!!!!! Khorne likes big naked angry marines!


This makes me think of this pic, except with Khorne and puppy boy:











Deneris said:


> A truly fascinating thought I just had; As revenge for the burning of Prospero, Magnus has had Russ under lock and key for all these years. To be TRULY evil, Magnus allows Russ to watch what's going on outside of the Eye, and is powerless to do anything about it...





Wolfgang_Molder said:


> Den, i like that idea, alot, but i don't think Magnus would waste a chance to kill Russ if he had it, he doesn't exactly seem the type to beat around the bush


I think eternal torment is worse than death, especially if its a pissed Tzeentchian Daemon Primarch on the other end of the whip. And thats what Russ would/should get. If Russ weren't so stupid, Magnus would have remained loyal to the Emperor and... *Random Rabid Rant*


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Russ hooked up with Corax and Vulkan, they all found Jaghatai Khan and right now they are having one wild poker game while making fun of Guilliman and Lion El'Jonson :grin:


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Maidel said:


> i second the poster above.
> 
> If a single great company can survive untainted in the EOT even with extreme mutation - then their primarch whoes gene seed they possess would not have fallen.
> 
> Infact, of all the primarches, Russ, Dorn and Guilliman were the least likely to ever fall - they were all far too loyal. (come on, hes a wolf - mans best friend and all that - hes the architype of a loyal companion)


In the HH books they said that Magnus would not fall because he was far too loyal to the Emperor.

In a way, Russ's blind devotion caused the entire fall of a Legion. The order to kill Magnus came from Horus, not the emp.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> In the HH books they said that Magnus would not fall because he was far too loyal to the Emperor.
> 
> In a way, Russ's blind devotion caused the entire fall of a Legion. The order to kill Magnus came from Horus, not the emp.


Magnus and Sanginius where problem the two most loyal primarch's =/ One gets betrayed the other get's Horus slapped.....

I think its safer siding with chaos then the emperor......he seems to screw everyone one way or another!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Magnus and Sanginius where problem the two most loyal primarch's =/ One gets betrayed the other get's Horus slapped.....
> 
> I think its safer siding with chaos then the emperor......he seems to screw everyone one way or another!


Quoted for truth. Death to the False Emperor!


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Quoted for truth. Death to the False Emperor!


*ignites Flamer* Burn Heretic

Nah if Russ fell to chaos two things would have happened.

1) the Wolf priests would have known, they are psychers and they have a genetic connection to Russ so they would have felt it. 

2) He would be pillaging across the galaxy because that's the kinda guy Russ is.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Sanguine1 said:


> 1) the Wolf priests would have known, they are psychers .


No they arent - you are thinking of rune priests


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

imntdead said:


> I think Russ hooked up with Corax and Vulkan, they all found Jaghatai Khan and right now they are having one wild poker game while making fun of Guilliman and Lion El'Jonson :grin:


Defintiely. Except its most definitely a tea party. Kharn loev khitten has definitely proved that angry marines need to exercise their feminine side once in a while.:laugh:
Russ playing poker. I dont think so.. The idea of subtlty and Russ dont mix.

However Magnus keeping Russ under lock and key would be a nice twist. I cant see Magnus killing Russ. I agree eternal torment would be seen as a better punishment.

I dont think you can blame Russ. Horus was warmaster and his word carried the emperors authority. Russ hated Magnus anyway so as soon as the word kill was planted in his mind he was going to do it. So you cant logically blame him.....but i still do! :ireful2:The puppies will pay!

I think the word crap is a very good description of the Lion in general


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Maidel said:


> No they arent - you are thinking of rune priests


Yes, sorry my Space Wolf knowledge is poor to say the least.

But Magnus killing Russ doesn't sound likely, since Magnus already had his ass handed to him once.

Now as far as the lion goes he's a pussy even though he did whip russ' ass once I believe the true Wolf Lord of Fenris will come back one day and bitch slap El'Johnson back to the stoneage all while drinking and vommiting at the same time.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Sanguine1 said:


> But Magnus killing Russ doesn't sound likely, since Magnus already had his ass handed to him once.


Magnus is one of the most powerful entities in the warp. Any of the Daemon Primarchs could hand a mortal primarch his head on a platter. The malign properties of the Eye itself would further disadvantage Russ in a fight with Magnus.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Sanguine1 said:


> Now as far as the lion goes he's a pussy even though he did whip russ' ass once I believe the true Wolf Lord of Fenris will come back one day and bitch slap El'Johnson back to the stoneage all while drinking and vommiting at the same time.


I do believe Jonson knocked Russ out cold with a single punch. If Dark Angel illustrations are to be believed, Jonson was probably wearing a dress at the time.

Russ is probably hiding in the EoT from the shame of being layed out by a cross-dressing blonde guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> Russ is probably hiding in the EoT from the shame of being layed out by a cross-dressing blonde guy. :biggrin:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Don't mess with the Lion when hes fixing his makeup!


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> I do believe Jonson knocked Russ out cold with a single punch. If Dark Angel illustrations are to be believed, Jonson was probably wearing a dress at the time.
> 
> Russ is probably hiding in the EoT from the shame of being layed out by a cross-dressing blonde guy. :biggrin:


Ha i'm not sure how i can touch that logic, other than agreeing with you. But hiding in the eye of terror doesn't make Russ a chaos worshipper just a whimp, and i still think he will bitch slap the Lion back to the stoneage b/c he (El'Johnson) is the true traitor.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Lion El Johnson is the emperors most faithfull son


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Sanguine1 said:


> Ha i'm not sure how i can touch that logic, other than agreeing with you. But hiding in the eye of terror doesn't make Russ a chaos worshipper just a whimp, and i still think he will bitch slap the Lion back to the stoneage b/c he (El'Johnson) is the true traitor.



The lion would always be one step ahead of the dog....


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

and Russ aslo got bitched by the emperor, but for the theory i could't see him turining and for his armor who to say that he hasnt got new armor seeing how the rest of the company has modify thier armor


----------



## Sanguine1 (May 9, 2009)

Fallen Angel Sammael said:


> The lion would always be one step ahead of the dog....


Maybe, but we all know Sanguinius would pwn both of em.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sanguine1 said:


> Maybe, but we all know Sanguinius would pwn both of em.


Maybe so, but we also know that Horus would pwn Sanguinius.. Oh wait... He already did..!!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

This is gettin a fair amount of hits... yay!


----------

